# Mounting a cheap Makita router on a table



## Gigel Feraru (Sep 24, 2017)

Hello all! I am new on this forum. I'm from Eastern Europe, Romania, 35 years old, and I'm looking to set up a small woodworking shop where i will build mainly wooden balance bikes from locally made beech plywood. I don't have a lot of budget but I also don't want to risk buying no-name brands. 

After i've done my research i found that Makita routers are very good, even the cheap ones, but I'm not sure if I can mount them on a router table. I was thinking about Makita RP0900 or M3600 (i suspect this is a discontinued model but still in stock with some suppliers). This is the top that i want to mount the router on uni-max.ro/placa-de-frezare-cu-bara-de-aspirare/d/. 

The RP0900 goes only 35mm deep so it's probably not a good idea to begin with since the top is 25mm thick but the M3600 goes 60mm and it's also more powerful. So does anybody know if I will be able to mount the M3600 on a router table top? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Gigel and welcome. You can mount almost any router to any table top. The only issue is if the bolt pattern on the router is smaller than the center hole(s) on the table insert plate. You are usually only likely to have that problem if you are trying to mount a trim size (smallest size) router which is not normally recommended. Most of the members here would recommend that you use a router of at least 1100 to 1200 watts. If you will need to use it as a handheld router at times then we would also recommend that it be a plunge type router. A plunge will do everything that a fixed base router will do but the reverse is not true.

If you get a discontinued model router then if something goes wrong then you will not be able to get parts for it. Some parts can be bypassed such as speed control modules. Collets are also an issue but if you stick with well known and popular brands like Makita or Bosch then there may be after market replacements.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

As Charles has said, almost any router can be mounted in a table. If you are going to use a mounting plate then rout/cut an opening in the table for the router and rout a rebate for the mounting plate. This will give you maximum depth of cut. Makita is an excellent choice, I have three different models. Completing you profile will ensure that answers given to your questions are answered according to your experience and available tools.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

My vote is make your own table, and router plate. Inexpensive, and you can mount any router you want. Just make sure the top is supported enough. My top is 1/2" plywood, and supported by a web of 2X4 pieces. Not pretty, but it's been doing just what I want for years.


----------



## Stevekane (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi, I fixed my old Elu Mof router into a cheap Bosch router table I picked up at a boot sale, the table top is cast alloy so very stiff and the inset router plate is a steel plate, it was quite easy to dill and countersink the steel plate so that the Elu router base could be fixed to it, my two tips are the obvious remove the plastic router base and secondly, if your going to leave the router in the table (its a pain to remove it anyway) take out the plunge springs, this make it much easier to adjust the router height espicially if you start with your cutter too high and ease it down on the big return limit screw,,well thats how I do it.
Good luck with the business, I just love those Balence Bikes, such a clever idea to teach children to ride.
Steve.


----------



## Gigel Feraru (Sep 24, 2017)

Thank you guys for all your answers. My worry started from this comment on Amazon, for the RP0900X model

_"What they fail to mention is that this router CANNOT be used with a router table owing to the fact that the machine control on the handle cannot be locked on. You can use it with various jigs and I suspect you can use it with the wood rat if it's plunger rails can avoid the machine control on the handle. But what it cannot do is be mounted upside down in a router table."_

This is the table top i had in mind to purchase and it looks like the center piece is removable, so i guess that it should be ok. I'm just worried about what the guy above said about locking.


----------



## Gigel Feraru (Sep 24, 2017)

Thank you guys for all your answers. My worry started from this comment on Amazon, for the RP0900X model

_"What they fail to mention is that this router CANNOT be used with a router table owing to the fact that the machine control on the handle cannot be locked on. You can use it with various jigs and I suspect you can use it with the wood rat if it's plunger rails can avoid the machine control on the handle. But what it cannot do is be mounted upside down in a router table."_

This is the table top i had in mind to purchase and it looks like the center piece is removable, so i guess that it should be ok. I'm just worried about what the guy above said about locking.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Holding the switch in the ON position is easily fixed by using a Velcro strap as shown in this shot of my Triton saw. It's always a good idea to have a separate switched power socket on the table to operate the router.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bump


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

harrysin said:


> Holding the switch in the ON position is easily fixed by using a Velcro strap as shown in this shot of my Triton saw. It's always a good idea to have a separate switched power socket on the table to operate the router.


I do something similar with various tools, except I use a zip tie. My router is plugged into a power strip, which has an on and off switch, and that is mounted where it is very easily reached. Some of my other tools, I use a foot switch, then if I am startled or something, I automatically step back, and the tool is turned of - I like to use that on my bench saw.


----------

